# A ride, recently: Wandering.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

_"Black Elk says it is in the dark world among the many changing shadows that men get lost. Instead of insight, maybe all a man gets is strength to wander for a while. Maybe the only gift is a chance to inquire, to know nothing for certain. An inheritance of wonder and nothing more."_

_-WLHM_






































​


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice, thank you


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Doesn't look too bad. 
=sParty


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

The Abajos?


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks spectacular! Where is this?


----------

